# Radium Watch Dials



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I have found this information which I hope is of interest:-



> Luminous Watch Dial Risks
> 
> Table of Contents
> 
> ...


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

The Radium Girls

http://www.runet.edu/~wkovarik/envhist/radium.html


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

James said:


> The Radium Girls
> 
> http://www.runet.edu/~wkovarik/envhist/radium.html


What an interesting article. Tragic for the girls concerned and the behaviour of the company when taken to court pretty despicable.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Anyone know where I can get a Geiger counter, Dosimeter & lead lined watch box? :shocking:










Approximately 80 years old & still glowing


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks Griff, very informative i wonder how many people on the forum have dials that dont (go out). Living on the edge eh. oh btw can anyone tell me what the 60/ 70 lume that goes a faded orange colour is. Regards Andy


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a Geiger counter, Dosimeter & lead lined watch box? :shocking:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Radium loses about 1% of its activity in 25 years, being transformed into elements of lower atomic weight with lead being the final product of disintegration.

I think its going to glow for a while yet


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, radium certainly cured disease for the poor girls that worked in the factory. Permanently.

My 710 isn't just a pretty face with a pretty watch (my Omega Dynamic). She's also a Nuclear Physicist. I asked her about this and much of what she said went over my head, but this is the stuff that stuck:

:nuke:

Radium is comprised of a number of isotopes - including 223, 224 & 226 - all of which are present, in various quantities, in any 'lump' of the substance. These isotopes are hazardous, but only at very short distances. They do emit highly energetic charged particles (Alpha & Beta), but these particles do not travel very far at all... they will not penetrate the skin from an external source, for example.

So wearing a radium lumed watch is no problem whatsoever - the 'dangerous' particles (aka 'radiation') will not make it through the glass or metal of the watch, let alone into your skin.

However, the one thing you should do your best to avoid is ingesting or inhaling radium - once inside the body, Alpha and Beta particles will crash around having a whale of a time. I think I'm right in saying that most of the radium girls died from cancers of the mouth, nose and throat - a very sad consequence of licking their paint brushes to keep them in shape 

Watch repairers have very little to worry about. It's best not to go round sniffing radium dials, dusty ones included, but I doubt that this is standard practice in the horological world.

:nuke:

A short multiple choice exam on this subject will be posted on the forum tomorrow. In keeping with current guidelines, the pass mark will be 7.5% :lol:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

A brief postscript: these poor women did not die entirely in vain, for they are now used as one of the 'study groups' in nuclear medicine - helping us to understand the effects of radiation on the human body. In this respect they join a very select band of unfortunate people, including survivors of atomic bombings and uranium miners.

They also set precedent for a number of different employment laws (including 'try not to kill your workers') which are with us today.



Puts it all in perspective, really. I need a drink and it is the weekend. Kinda.


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Tragic and fascinating article.

I have heard of the 'Radium Girls' before, but have never really gone into Google for a look or read the full story.

It would make a great film, this story, if done respectfully.

Socially, a great turning point for workers, raging against the machine of the large companies.

RIP.


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a Geiger counter, Dosimeter & lead lined watch box? :shocking:


No problem, where would you like them delivered to? 

Best regards,

Defender, RPS (Radiological Protection Supervisor).


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Defender said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know where I can get a Geiger counter, Dosimeter & lead lined watch box? :shocking:
> ...


Now my wife is worried that she should have left it to YOU to answer this question in the first place!!


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Here is mine


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Ah yes my Tudor, have not lost track of it 

Classic example of a bit of Radium burn from the hour hand sitting too long at 7 o'clock


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

AbingtonLad said:


> Radium is comprised of a number of isotopes - including 223, 224 & 226 - all of which are present, in various quantities, in any 'lump' of the substance. These isotopes are hazardous, but only at very short distances. They do emit highly energetic charged particles (Alpha & Beta), but these particles do not travel very far at all... they will not penetrate the skin from an external source, for example.


Radium also emits gamma rays, which are dangerous at a distance. Tritium is the one that is safe (except when taken internally). 

Later,

William


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

AbingtonLad said:


> Defender said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


I don't think I can add anything useful to what you've said.

My speciality/training etc., is in the X-ray field, most of which don't use iosotopes these days.

Best regards,

Defender.


----------



## Santos8513 (Apr 5, 2021)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/mkhobo


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It looks like the ZnS in the luminous paint still charges up when exposed to light which suggests it is not radium but tritium as radium tends to break down the ZnS - to be certain you would need to check with a Geiger counter


----------

